# Testosterone Tales and Cycling Stories



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone Tales and Cycling Stories by Anthony Roberts The typically misguided anti-doping crowd has produced two new gems. The first comes to us from The Associated Press, who reports that the International Cycling Union has instituted a ban on needles for their riders. Yes, this means no intravenous fluids, no vitamin injections, nothing that requires [...]

*Read More...*


----------

